# 86 5000cs no start ???



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi guys I just picked up this 5000cs for nothin







which was nice .... but it wont start ... checked the coil, hall sender, rpm sensor, and the ignition timing sensor and they all check out so im thinking its the control unit .... anything esle I should check before looking for one ? or just parting out the car ?


----------



## hbug (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: 86 5000cs no start ??? (lukedwag)*

So there is spark? Is there fuel presure? 
It turns i am guessing? You check the timing marks? pull a pulg, line up the marks, and check to see if cyln 1 is TDC?
How does the battery connections look? Grounds? 
Alot more info needed to help, Unless you want to give up?


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 86 5000cs no start ??? (hbug)*

everything else is good and yea its got no spark its got fuel ... timing is good just not spark


----------



## hbug (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: 86 5000cs no start ??? (lukedwag)*

Voltage at the coil? what is it, term 51? (maybe way off) But you get the drift?


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 86 5000cs no start ??? (hbug)*

I went through all the tests in the bentley manual and it all checked out so im figuring its the control unit 
I didnt check stuff like the coolent temp sensor or the air temp sensor since I dont think there needed to get spark. the bentley doesnt seem to have a clear or set out no start trouble shooting order but im gonna read up on it more tonite 
thanks 


_Modified by lukedwag at 3:10 AM 12-10-2004_


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: 86 5000cs no start ??? (lukedwag)*

I just had issues with my 2.3L nf motor and the spark issue i had was a bad hall sender.. did the basic tests as in bentley and it tested ok but it would send a weak spark or no spark at all..I took an old distributor from a golf and swapped out the shafts and installed the new built one in and now she purrs like a kitten again..mine was a bad hall sending unit.. as long as you get one that has a good unit i found it easier to just change the shafts and drive gear to new distributor then to just change the hall sender over.. you have to take the shaft out anyway so.. or just try to find a good used distributor.. 
just my $.015 worth ( canadian here ) LMAO


----------



## randog311 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: 86 5000cs no start ??? (lukedwag)*

have you tried checking the fault memory? Crank eng for about 20 seconds / leave ign/key "ON" (or memory will be lost). insert a spare fuse in the top of the fuel pump relay for about 10 seconds, note :check eng light should be on solid while fuse is in the relay, remove the fuse and count the flashes/BLINK CODE (gray relay near center of main fuse/relay board under hood) you are looking for a four digit code ___ - - - - _ - - - - _ - - - - _ - - - - ___ Note: 4444 means no codes are stored, I do not have the code table handy how ever it should be avail. on-line some where (poss @ audifans?) Note: if there are multiple code stored you can access them in sequence by re inserting the fuse for about 3 seconds then remove to scroll to next stored code. note: when no more codes are stored code will be 0000 ___ __ __ __ __ ___ . Anouther couple of quik things to check for is !-Vac leaks in intake and or crankcase ventalation systems, 2-turn key ON with out cranking and you should be able to hear the fuel pump run (in Fuel Tank) and a buzz from the Frequency valve (by the C.I S. ful dist./ right ft fender area for about 2 seconds / If not try bridging terminals 30 (Batt +) & 87 (power feed from relay to f-pump) and see if pump etc... runs now? if it does try cranking it , it may start! if by-passing /bridging the fuel pump relay solved your no-start condition the relay may simply have a cracked internal solder connection (large solder joint) that just needs to be re-soldered! hope this helps you out From: "Rangog311"


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 86 5000cs no start ??? (randog311)*

I pretty sure the coil is no good after retesting it ... whats a used coil worth ?


----------



## hbug (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: 86 5000cs no start ??? (lukedwag)*

WHat coil does it have to be? I have a bunch of coils, if any older MKI, or MKII will work. I have it. But then again thats if you want it.


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: 86 5000cs no start ??? (lukedwag)*

it might seem like the coil when the hall sender goes bad.. the hall sender in the distributor is what tells the coil to work.. test the hall sender as in a bentley and then test the resistance on the coil,, I found my coil to be ok ,.like i said it was the hallsender unit in the distr..Cheap fix for me was to get an old VW distributor with a good hall sender and just switched the the shafts from one to the other and all is good again..


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 86 5000cs no start ??? (randog311)*

Awesome site for doing the fault-code diags:
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/....html
Also, on a no-start condition, you only crank the motor for 5 sec, then insert the fuse into the fuel pump relay for 4 seconds for blink codes...
There is a lot of good info on that site, even a page on no-start condition/causes:
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/....html


----------

